# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل تقضى الرواتب إذا فات وقتها؟الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله

## ابو اميمة محمد

السؤال: 
هل تقضى الرواتب إذا فات وقتها؟ 
المفتي: محمد بن صالح العثيمين الإجابة: نعم الرواتب إذا ذهب وقتها نسياناً أو لنوم فإنها تُقضى، لدخولها في عموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وسلم: "مَن نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فيصليها إذا ذكرها"، ولحديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شُغِل عن الركعتين بعد صلاة الظهر وقضاهما بعد صلاة العصر. 
أما إذا تركها عمداً حتى فات وقتها فإنه لا يقضيها، لأن الرواتب عبادات مؤقتة والعبادات إذا تعمد الإنسان إخراجها عن وقتها لم تقبل منه. 
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ  
مجموع فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين - المجلد الرابع عشر - باب صلاة التطوع.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاكم الله خيرا ، 

هل يشرع قضاء راتبة الظهر القبلية والبعدية بعد العصر للعذر؟السؤال : أصلي الظهر في الجامعة ، لكن وقت الدروس مساءا من قبل دخول وقت الظهر إلى بعد وقت العصر ، ولا يوجد فراغات بين الحصص ، لهذا أضطر لأن أصلي الظهر فقط بين حصة وأخرى دون رواتب بسبب انعدام الوقت ، وإذا دخلنا بعد الأستاذ نمنع دخول الحصة ، بل أحيانا لا أستطيع حتى الوصول إلى المصلى فأصلي في مكان غير مكشوف في رواق الأقسام. فهل يمكنني أن أصلي الرواتب بعد العصر عند العودة للبيت؟ وكيف أفعل بالرواتب القبلية؟ 
الجواب :
الحمد لله
يُشرع قضاء السنن الراتبة إذا فاتت بعذر ، كالنوم أو النسيان أو الانشغال عنها فلم تُصلَّ في أوقاتها ، فتُقضى ولو في أوقات النهي على الراجح من كلام أهل العلم ؛ وذلك لما رواه البخاري (1233) ومسلم (834) عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ بَعْدَ الْعَصْرِ فَسَأَلَتْهُ عَنْهُمَا فَقَالَ : (إِنَّهُ أَتَانِي نَاسٌ مِنْ عَبْدِ الْقَيْسِ فَشَغَلُونِي عَنْ الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ اللَّتَيْنِ بَعْدَ الظُّهْرِ فَهُمَا هَاتَانِ) .
ولما رواه ابن ماجه (1154) عَنْ قَيْسِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو قَالَ : رَأَى النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَجُلًا يُصَلِّي بَعْدَ صَلاةِ الصُّبْحِ رَكْعَتَيْنِ . فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَصَلاةَ الصُّبْحِ مَرَّتَيْنِ ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّجُلُ : إِنِّي لَمْ أَكُنْ صَلَّيْتُ الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ اللَّتَيْنِ قَبْلَهُمَا ، فَصَلَّيْتُهُمَ  ا . قَالَ : فَسَكَتَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . صححه الألباني في صحيح ابن ماجه (948) . 
ولما رواه الترمذي (426) عن عائشة رضي الله عنها (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا لم يصل أربعا قبل الظهر صلاهن بعده) وحسنه الألباني في "صحيح الترمذي" .
قال النووي رحمه الله :
"الصحيح عندنا : استحباب قضاء النوافل الراتبة ، وبه قال محمد ، والمزني ، وأحمد في رواية عنه ، وقال أبو حنيفة ومالك وأبو يوسف في أشهر الرواية عنهما : لا يقضي ، دليلنا هذه الأحاديث الصحيحة" انتهى .
"المجموع" (4/43).
وقال المرداوي الحنبلي رحمه الله :
" قوله : (ومن فاته شيء من هذه السنن سن له قضاؤها) : هذا المذهب [يعني مذهب الإمام أحمد] والمشهور عند الأصحاب" انتهى .
"الإنصاف" (2/187) .
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
"إذَا فَاتَتْ السُّنَّةُ الرَّاتِبَةُ مِثْلُ سُنَّةِ الظُّهْرِ . فَهَلْ تُقْضَى بَعْدَ الْعَصْرِ ؟ عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ هُمَا رِوَايَتَانِ عَنْ أَحْمَد : أَحَدُهُمَا : لَا تُقْضَى وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ وَمَالِكٍ . وَالثَّانِي : تُقْضَى وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الشَّافِعِيِّ وَهُوَ أَقْوَى . وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ" انتهى . 
"مجموع الفتاوى" (23/127) .
وعلى ما تقدم : فيشرع لك إذا لم تتمكني من صلاة راتبة الظهر القبلية والبعدية في أوقاتهما أن تصليهما بعد العصر .
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : هل يجوز تأخير السنن القبلية التي قبل صلاة الظهر بحيث نبدأ صلاة الظهر وبعد ساعة تقريباً نصلي السنن القبلية والبعدية ؛ لأن الوقت الذي يسمح لنا بالصلاة فيه في مكان الدراسة خارج المملكة لا يكفي إلا للوضوء والصلاة فقط ؟  
فأجاب : "إذا أخر إنسان السنة القبلية إلى بعد الصلاة ، فإن كان لعذر فلا حرج عليه أن يقضيها بعدها وتجزئه ، وإذا كان لغير عذر فإنها لا تجزئه ، وما ذكرت السائلة من أن الوقت لا يتسع إلا للوضوء ولصلاة الفرض فإنه عذر ، وعلى هذا فيجوز قضاء الرواتب القبلية بعد الصلاة ، ولكنه في هذه الحال يبدأ أولاً بالسنة البعدية ثم يقضي السنن القبلية" انتهى .
"فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين" (14/194) .
وينظر لزيد الفائدة جواب السؤال رقم (114233) .
والله أعلم .

http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/146713

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاكم الله خيرا ...

وأرجو تماما للفائدة نقل التفصيل - فضلا - في آخر وقت
لقضاء السنة القبلية وآخر وقت لقضاء السنة البعدية
حيث إن السنة القبلية آخروقت لقضائها آخر وقت فريضتها
بينما السنة البعدية فآخر وقت قضائها آخر وقت الفريضة التالية .

سددكم الله .

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

> جزاكم الله خيرا ...
> 
> وأرجو تماما للفائدة نقل التفصيل - فضلا - في آخر وقت
> لقضاء السنة القبلية وآخر وقت لقضاء السنة البعدية
> حيث إن السنة القبلية آخروقت لقضائها آخر وقت فريضتها
> بينما السنة البعدية فآخر وقت قضائها آخر وقت الفريضة التالية .
> 
> سددكم الله .


 إذا فاتت الإنسان سنة الظهر القبلية وانتهى من الصلاة فإنه

سيقضيها أربعا ثم ركعتين هذا هو المعمول به غالبا

ولك الذي ينبغي هو قضاء الركعتين البعدية أولا ثم قضاء

الأربع ركعات وذلك لأمور :

1- ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث رواه ابن ماجه

بنحو ذلك

2- أن الأربع ركعات قد فاتت والأولى الابتداء بما لم يفت وهما

الركعتان البعديتان لأن السنة فيهما أن تكون موالية للصلاة

فيجب إبقاءها في محلها لأن محلها لم يفت

أما الأربع الفائتة فلأنها قد فاتت عليك فلا حرج أن تؤخرها

إلى ما بعد الركعتان البعدية

هذه الفائدة أخذت من الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله من شرح البلوغ

وذلك لأمور :

1- ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث رواه ابن ماجه

بنحو ذلك

نص الحديث عند ابن ماجه في سننه
في كتاب إقامة الصلاة والسُّنَّةِ فيها
( 106 ) باب من فاتته الأربع قبل الظهر
حدَّثنا محمَّد بن يحيى ، وزيد بن أخزم ، ومحمد بن معمر ، قالوا : حدَّثنا موسى بن داود الكوفي قال : حدَّثنا قيس بن الرَّبيع ، عن شعبة ، عن خالد الحذَّاء ، عن عبد الله بن شفيق ، عن عائشة ، قالت : كان رسول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - إذا فاتته الأربع قبل الظهر ، صلاها بعد الرَّكعتين بعد الظهر ، قال أبو عبد الله : لم يحدِّث به إلا قيس عن شعبة .
قلتُ : قيس بن الرَّبيع اختلفت فيه أقوال العلماء ؛ فضعفه ابنُ معين وابنُ المديني ، وحسَّن حاله شعبة وابنُ عدي .. والله أعلم

شرح سنن أبي داود - عبدالمحسن العباد - (1 / 2)
قضاء النافلة القبلية لصلاة الظهر بعدها

السؤال: رجل صلى ركعتين قبل الظهر وأقيمت الصلاة، فهل يقضي الركعتين الباقيتين بعد الصلاة، وكذلك إذا فاتته الأربع كلها هل يصلي ستاً بعد الصلاة؟ الجواب: نعم له ذلك، لكنه يقضيها بعد الراتبة البعدية، فيأتي بالنافلة البعدية، ثم يقضي النافلة القبلية سواء كانت اثنتين أو أربعاً إذا كان ما تمكن من الأربع.

من موقع اهل الحديث

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

رقم الفتوى (7862)
موضوع الفتوى قضاء سنة الظهر القبلية
السؤال س: الأربع ركعات قبل الظهر هل تُقضى بعد صلاة الظهر أم لا إذا فاتت محلها وهل تُفعل في كل مرة إذا فات محلها ؟
الاجابـــة 
سُنة الظهر قبلها ركعتان أو أربع، ومتى فاتت فالأفضل أن يقضيها بعد الصلاة مُباشرة أو ما بين الظهر والعصر ولا يقضيها بعد العصر لأنه وقت نهي، بل يؤخرها إلى الليل حتى لا يترك عبادة قد واظب عليها، والله أعلم.


عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

السنن الرواتب لابن عثيمين من برنامج نور على الدرب .,

بارك الله فيكم هذا المستمع ع ع س من المدينة المنورة يقول في سؤاله هل الأفضل لمن فاتته صلاة الفجر في الجماعة وصلى منفرداً أن يقدم ركعتي الفجر على الفريضة أم يصلى الفريضة أولاً ثم يأتي بالسنة الراتبة؟ 
فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: الأفضل لمن فاتته الصلاة مع الجماعة ولم يصلِّ راتبة الفجر أن يبدأ بالراتبة أولاً ثم يأتي بالفريضة حتى لو فرض أن الرجل غلبه النوم ولم يستيقظ إلا بعد طلوع الشمس فإنه يقدم النافلة أي الراتبة قبل الفريضة كما ثبت ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قصة نومهم عن صلاة الصبح في السفر فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى نافلة الفجر ثم أقام الصلاة أي صلاة الفريضة وصلى بأصحابه كما يصلى كل يوم وإنما تصلى راتبة الفجر بعد الفريضة لمن فاتته ودخل المسجد والإمام قد شرع في صلاة الفريضة فإنه يدخل معه في صلاة الفريضة ثم يصلى الراتبة بعدها قال بعض أهل العلم والأفضل أن يؤخر الراتبة إلى الضحى إلا إذا كان يخشى أن ينساها فليصلها بعد صلاة الفجر وقال بعض العلماء بل له أن يصلىها بعد صلاة الفجر بكل حال سواء خشي أن ينساها أم لم يخش لأن وقوع النسيان أمر كثير بين الناس.

***
هل سنة الفجر واجبة وهل عليَّ ذنبٌ إذا تركتها وإذا صلىتها بعد صلاة الفجر فهل يجوز ذلك؟
فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: سنة الفجر ليست واجبةً لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سأله الأعرابي حين ذكر له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصلوات الخمس قال هل علي غيرها قال (لا إلا أن تطوع) فلا يجب عليه سوى هذه الصلوات الخمس من الصلوات اليومية التي ليس لها سبب وعلى هذا فسنة الفجر ليست واجبة فلو تركها الإنسان لم يأثم ولكنها سنةٌ مؤكدة كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يدعها حضراً ولا سفراً وكان يقول فيها (ركعتا الفجر خيرٌ من الدنيا وما فيها) وإذا فاتته قبل الصلاة فإنه يقضيها بعد الصلاة وإن أخرها حتى ترتفع الشمس وصلاها في الضحى فهو حسن.

***

إذا حضرت لصلاة الفجر فأقام المؤذن للصلاة ولم أصلِ ركعتي السنة هل يجوز لي أن أصلىها بعد صلاة الفجر؟ 
فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: سنة الفجر سنةٌ مؤكدة وهي أوكد الرواتب الثنتي عشرة قال فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (ركعتا الفجر خيرٌ من الدنيا وما فيها) وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يواظب عليهما حضراً وسفراً والسنة فيهما التخفيف أي أن يخففهما الإنسان لكن بطمأنينة قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخففهما حتى إني أقول (أقرأ بأم القرآن) ويقرأ في الركعة الأولى (قل يا أيها الكافرون) وفي الركعة الثانية (قل هو الله أحد) وإن شاء قرأ في الأولى (قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ) إلى آخر الآية في سورة البقرة وفي الثانية (قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلاَّ نَعْبُدَ إِلاَّ اللَّهَ) الآية في آل عمران وإن قرأ بغير ذلك فلا حرج إنما هذا على سبيل الأفضلية وتكون قبل الصلاة كما هو معروف لكن إذا جئت والإمام في صلاة الفجر وأنت لم تصلها فصلها بعد أن تفرغ من الصلاة وأذكارها ولا حرج عليك في هذا وإن أخرتها إلى ما بعد طلوع الشمس وارتفاعها قدر رمح فلا بأس بذلك إلا أن تخاف من نسيانها أو الانشغال عنها فصلها بعد صلاة الفجر.

***

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

فتوى لابن باز رحمه الله 


إذا ذهبت إلى المسجد وانتهى المؤذن من الأذان وصلوا السنة القبلية ولم أدركها معهم بل قاموا لأداء صلاة الفرض، فهل يجوز أن أصلي السنة القبلية بعد الفرض، أم أصلي السنة البعدية وسقطت عني القبلية؟ 


المشروع لك أن تصليهما جميعاً، القبلية والبعدية، بعد الصلاة، إذا جئت في الظهر وقد أقيمت الصلاة فإنك تصلي مع المسلمين، ثم إذا فرغت من الصلاة والأذكار تصلي السنة القبلية أربع ركعات، والبعدية ركعتين. هذا هو المشروع، وقد روى الترمذي بإسنادٍ جيد عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه فعل ذلك، في بعض الأحيان لم يصل القبلية إلا بعد الصلاة -عليه الصلاة والسلام-.

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

سؤالاً كان في نفسي شكر الله لكم ..

لكن باالنسبة لمن لم يكن في بداية الوقت من أهل التكليف ثم أصبح في نهايته أوسطه أهلاً هل يقضي الرواتب ؟

----------

